# Tool racks...thaht's better!



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I got real tired of looking for the lathe tool I just laid down.
And there was always the concern that I would bump something and dull the edge.
Now they each have a place right above the lathe.
And no, I wasn't trying to make them fancy…just functional.
There is a place for my next 2 tools on the left.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Above the lathe? Just remember to turn it off when reaching for the tool. You have good setup- I would adapt it and put it under the lathe on the stand.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Under the lathe? Where all the shavings collect? Not likely!


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

because the shavings are going to damage your tools right….


----------

